

Mapping Foreclosures in the New York Region - dangoldin
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2009/05/15/nyregion/0515-foreclose.html

======
old-gregg
Even the nation's leading newspaper just couldn't resist to assign a non-white
population percentage to every single block of the city on a freaking
_foreclosure map._

Ever since I moved to US I could never comprehend how the never ending war on
racism, taken to absurd proportions sometimes, manages to conveniently co-
exist with this consistent and all-reaching division of people by their skin
color.

Seriously, non-whites on the foreclosure map? Why not percentage of baldies,
or priests, or Harward graduates or one-legged piano thieves? But noooo, the
public just _has to know_ the percentage of non-whites in relation to
_everything._

~~~
mynameishere
Okay, let me clue you in.

The reason they separate blacks in this manner is to continue the long ritual
of portraying them as victims. Okay? There's no conflict--It's consistent with
their religious war against "racism". Believe me, any statistics that show
blacks in a genuinely negative light (for instance, murder rates, burglary
rates, rape rates, etc.) are rarely mentioned. When they _are_ mentioned, they
usually finesse it so it looks like whitey drove them to it.

For years, rags like the NYT bitched and moaned about banks not giving credit
to minorities. So, the government forces banks to do just that. When the
inevitable occurs, the same rags bitch and moan about an excess of
foreclosures for the protected groups. Racism if you do, racism if you don't.

~~~
cynwrig
<For years, rags like the NYT bitched and moaned about banks not giving credit
to minorities. So, the government forces banks to do just that. When the
inevitable occurs, the same rags bitch and moan about an excess of
foreclosures for the protected groups.>

You are confusing the issues of 'redlining' black neighborhoods with the
recent sub-prime mortgage failures. They are not related, obviously, and the
confusion is dishonest, and most likely deliberate.

I'm here for news on hacking and entrepreneurship - not to be subjected to
astroturfing by fringe groups.

Perhaps the authors could bring it back into the community theme with a note
about hate entrepreneurship - green-themed sheet washing services, lo-carbon
crossburnings and the like.

------
dreamz
are they trying to say that foreclosures are more in non-white areas??? the
stats in general says that new immigrant and non-white demographics has a
higher savings ratio than average whites - the personal family debt is
humongous amongst whites because of their buying habits of possessing
everything big, big car, big house, big TVs, etc. ending up in BIG LOANS &
MORTAGAGE!!!!!!!!!

i guess the non-white data is more of a help to non-whites than the so called
real whites :)

~~~
nopassrecover
But at best (from an Australian viewpoint) we can talk about correlation not
causation. Why not give us the data on mean income in the area or pricing in
the area or average debt levels or something tangible rather than an identity
label from which we are meant to infer certain connotations.

Unless of course the implication is that bank managers are foreclosing with a
racial bias (letting white people stay in debt longer).

